
Setting up nginx to reduce load and memory usage for your Django / Python website. - iamelgringo
http://bart.whahay.net/blog/2009/04/06/setting-up-nginx-django.html
======
weaksauce
The docs have a lot of different approaches to setting up the Django
environment for production:

<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ServerArrangements>

~~~
truebosko
Thanks for the link, I'll take a look at it and see if I should revise my own
implementation.

------
cmars232
Why not just use nginx for everything, like
[http://www.rkblog.rk.edu.pl/w/p/hosting-django-under-
nginx-s...](http://www.rkblog.rk.edu.pl/w/p/hosting-django-under-nginx-scgi-
and-wsgi/) ?

~~~
truebosko
Mainly, I've heard flaky things about nginx's mod_wsgi so I choose to use the
tried & true apache mod_wsgi

------
truebosko
Hey, thanks for submitting this! :-)

